# 2008 Competition Schedule



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2008)

I just finalized the 2008 Compettiton schedule.  The price of diesel has forced us to try and stay closer to home this year.  No Virginia competition and we chose not to enter New Holland either which I really enjoyed last year.  Here's the schedule so far.  October is still up in the air depending on whether Nelsonville survives.  If not we may consider Dover Downs which would bring our total comps for the year up to eight.

*2008 Competition Schedule*

June 6 - Fairbanks, IN  Q for the Kids
July 11 - Franklin, PA  Smoke On The Allegheny
July 18 - Kettering, OH  Ohio Veterans BBQ Cookoff
August 16 - Madison, IN  Ribberfest
September 6 - Nashville, IN  Bean Blossom Blues, Brews, & BBQ
September  13 Cincinnati, OH Jim Dandy's
September 27 Oinktoberfest
October  18 - Nelsonville or Dover

If anyone from the forum lives near any of these contests, please drop by and  have a beer, soda, and some BBQ or better yet be part of the team for the contest.  Looking forward to seeing everyone on the road.  It's been one long winter!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I look forward to seeing you hopefully at Fairbanks or Kettering.  Looks like we're doing a lot of the same comps.

Did you ever get a replacement for the trophy that they broke at Nelsonville?


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont see Stagecoach on there
LOL yes Diesel prices will change life in many ways this year


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Thom,

Great to see you!  I see that you have mod status now.  I must have either missed the announcement or Greg is negligent in his duties!  

Congratulations on that!

I just picked up another smoker, a Backwoods Fatboy! Actually it's on order, haven't told the wife yet.  I was looking to downsize a little this year on the size of the smokers.  

I also intented to cut back on the number of comps but instead I cut down on distance travelled and added two.

Keep us informed on any more cooking classes that the CBBQA puts on this year!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Looks like we will see each other a few times.  Here is our schedule unless work gets in the way.  Fairbanks is iffy and Nelsonville may get replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mike, I just got a letter from Nashville.  Included was three $50 tickets to the Blues festival being held at the contest.  This should be a good one!

Sorry to hear about the Nelsonville trophy.  I think we all need to start looking at another contest in October.  See you in Dover!


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 14, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey Thom,
> 
> Great to see you!  I see that you have mod status now.  I must have either missed the announcement or Greg is negligent in his duties!
> 
> ...



I took a leave from the Mod role when I was elected President of the CBBQA. If Greg needs me back after Stagecoach is over I could pick it back up We did QN4Us competition 101 this year I am putting the class together in AZ now. Hey I am a Rep for Spicewine  Ironworks Now theres one you dont have right? LOL www.stagecoachfestival.com


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, no spicewine yet.  You know its only a matter of time.  I'd have to have one of those mounted on a trailer.  Too heavy to load myself.

Stagecoach looks like one nice event.  If it wasn't so soon,  I might make inquiries of a certain Spicewine dealer if I could take one for a test drive at the competition.  At the price of diesel today, a plane ticket to Palm Springs would be cheaper than my gas costs for most compeititions.  Maybe next year though.

Looks like you got some Big time entertainment.  Try to keep Wynona away from the BBQ.  Last time I saw her she was quite large!

Here is a thought though, maybe someone from California might want to put together an all star team from the forum for this event for next year.  I think that would be a lot of fun.  I believe the largest group of BBQ Central members assembled has been at Oinktoberfest.  It would be great to get together a West Coast event.  I'd fly out for that.  

What do you think?

Might even sell a few Spicewines that weekend?  

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Stogie,

We'd be glad to have you!  The Kettering and Franklin contests are both in their second year.  Franklin is limiting the field to 25, I would expect Kettering to have close to twice that.  Nashville will have a big turnout as well with the Blues Festival.  Madison is limiting the field this year to 60 teams.  It's a great contest.

Hope to see you at one or more of these contests!

Dallas


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Stogie said:
			
		

> Damn!!  Lots of contests in the area!  Used to have to travel way too many hours to compete.
> 
> How many teams does Franklin, Kettering and Nashville draw?
> 
> ...



Come hang with us at Franklin


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 14, 2008)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR":3tdu8stf]Hey Thom said:
> 
> 
> > www.stagecoachfestival.com[/url][/quote:3tdu8stf]
> ...


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea and we can see the stage from our location
$30,000 in prize money
Two State Championships  one Sat and one  Sun
Peoples Choice BBQ you sell your left overs
teams made $1,000s last year


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey Stogie,
> 
> We'd be glad to have you!  The Kettering and Franklin contests are both in their second year.  Franklin is limiting the field to 25, I would expect Kettering to have close to twice that.  Nashville will have a big turnout as well with the Blues Festival.  Madison is limiting the field this year to 60 teams.  It's a great contest.
> 
> ...



Franklin imposing a 25 team limit? They have a huge area. I wonder why a limit.


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL I do it all the time teams sign up  to get in the limit then I "find" a little more room for a few more LOL


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 15, 2008)

Well we are sending in our application for Franklin today. We didn't do it last year and regretted it. 

Our competition lineup for this year:


May 30-31 '08 "Smoked to the Bone" Ottawa, ON

June 7 - 8 '08  "Canadian Pork BBQ Championships"  Paris, ON

July 4th - 6th '08 "Canadian Open BBQ Championships" Barrie, ON

July 11th- 13th '08 "smoke on the Allegheny" Franklin PA

August 15-16 '08 "BBQ Magic in the Park" Merlin, ON

September 5 -6 '08  "Smoke On The Water" Gravenhurst, ON

September 26th-28th "Oinktoberfest" Clarence NY


We may do a couple of others.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2008)

Is the franklin entry posted?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, the website even has Bubba's picture on the front page.  That ought to limit the number of entrants for sure!  

http://smokeontheallegheny.com/id6.html


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 15, 2008)

You sure got that right Dallas.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 15, 2008)

After following this post I figured I better get on the stick and send in my junk for Franklin........and there is Bubba staring at me from the website. That's scary.


----------

